# General questions on Mits LaserVue, LCDs, etc.



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a few questions for you folks:

1. Would someone be kind enough to share his/her experience with the Mits LaserVue? How does it compare to the other Mits DLPs in terms of performance (color, contrast, etc.) and how does it rank next to LCD in terms of the deep black features? Their website lists only a 65 inch size. Anyone knows why this specific size and nothing bigger or smaller?

2. What is the consensus on the Laser technology? It is like the LyCos technology nobody seems to talk about anymore, or does have a future (I mean many years and many models and several manufacturers)

3. Is there a LCD in the 65-70 inch range one can say is comparable or near comparable to PDPs in terms of blacks?

Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Laservue is very interesting, but still in its first generation. It could prove to be very viable, but the manufacturing costs will have to come down and some of the kinks will have to be worked out. I think in some manner it will be useful, but the applications need more work. We will see a clearer picture when and if the second generation sets arrive in early 2010 or late 2009 as Mits has said. The problem from a performance view, IMO, is the same as with LED sources, that the light source is very narrow spectrum, creating the need for somewhat different color decoding than in the past to reproduce intermediate colors and brightness levels with the same results as previous systems assuming spectral densities that more nearly approximate the CIE standard observer curves.

The only LCDs that are comparable to PDP in terms of black are those that use local dimming LEDs. These are much more expensive than either CCFL backlit LCD or PDP. In the 65" size, current LCDs are limited in choice and very expensive compared to PDP. Expect the price to change some, and 70" to become available soon, but in terms of value, PDP will continue to dominate that size range for a while, at least.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

While I like the concept of the local dimming LEDs in some LCD panels, the implementation is still not what it should be. There just aren't enough clusters to make it truly worthy and you end up experiencing light overspill in some instances. Best example of this is a starry background.

I was a fan of the LCoS technology, but RPTVs are almost a thing of the past now... so the support for that is slim. My old Sony SXRD (their version of LCoS), output a fantastic picture.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not sure that local dimming is a good solution. To get better there will have to be more elements, and with more you will inevitably have a higher probablility for failures, not to mention higher costs. Even one segment LED failing will be catastrophic. Less segments means poorer performance, like the earliest sets. The ultimate local dimming solution for a flat panel is a PDP for the forseable future.

That said, even the normal backlit LCD displays have gotten much better in performance with respect to blacks and should not be left without some consideration for many applications.


----------



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks.
As a regular Joe who isn't in the position to get the next generation gadgets each time one comes out, making a decision on these matters is usually difficult. I am sure many are in my shoes. I do not want to miss out on what others are experiencing with their systems, different makes and models notwithstanding.
When I bought my 1080i DLP in 2004, the 1080p were just coming out, and they were very expensive. But since everyone I asked told me the average person cannot tell the diference between 1080i and 1080p resultions, I decided the sensible thing was to buy what I could afford. Had I known that "Deep Color" and "True HD" would require 1080p (or do they?), and HD DVDs were just around the corner, I would have invested in the 1080p set, or just waited for the cost to come down before getting one. 
Five short years later, I am looking to dump a 52 inch set not because I want a larger set, but to get access to some of the newer (but not so new) features.

I am relieved to hear that PDPs are expected to be around for a while because a PDP would suit me for my particular wants, although I wish there were 70 inch size, and affordable to me. What baffles me is that while I can understand Mitsubishi's business focus to provide larger displays (thus DLPs) to HT enthusiasts, why would Pioneer get out of the PDP business, having scored such a success with their "Kuro" line?

Maybe I am overthinking it, but I keep wondering whether the set I buy today may be a relic on the roadside tomorrow.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

dogmatix said:


> Thanks.
> As a regular Joe who isn't in the position to get the next generation gadgets each time one comes out, making a decision on these matters is usually difficult. I am sure many are in my shoes. I do not want to miss out on what others are experiencing with their systems, different makes and models notwithstanding.
> When I bought my 1080i DLP in 2004, the 1080p were just coming out, and they were very expensive. But since everyone I asked told me the average person cannot tell the diference between 1080i and 1080p resultions, I decided the sensible thing was to buy what I could afford. Had I known that "Deep Color" and "True HD" would require 1080p (or do they?), and HD DVDs were just around the corner, I would have invested in the 1080p set, or just waited for the cost to come down before getting one.
> Five short years later, I am looking to dump a 52 inch set not because I want a larger set, but to get access to some of the newer (but not so new) features.
> ...


Deep color has nothing to do with 1080p and is a misleading notion. The whole 1080p issue is also exaggerated in its value. Displays have improved in their implementation of all technologies and come down significantly in cost in the last 4 years and that is the best reason to upgrade. The "features" will not significantly affect your viewing quality nearly as much.


----------

